# Chuối có tác dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe và tóc



## bobodinh

Chuối có tác dụng rất tốt cho sức khỏe và tóc Dầu chuối được làm từ vỏ quả chuối. Loại dầu này vừa thơm mà cũng mang đến các tác dụng tích cực cho sức khỏe mà ít ai biết được. Chúng ta đều biết về chuối. Chúng là một trong những loại trái cây ngon miệng, giá cân phân tích 3 số lẻ có thể biến tấu thành những món ăn thơm ngon. Chẳng hạn như trà chuối, bánh chuối, sinh tố thơm ngon nhưng đi kèm với các lợi ích sức khỏe tuyệt vời. Tuy nhiên, liệu bạn đã biết nhiều về dầu chuối chưa? Nếu không, đã đến lúc bạn nên tìm hiểu về tác dụng của loại dầu này rồi đấy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cách làm dầu chuối tại nhà Làm dầu từ chuối không hề khó, giá cân phân tích sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách thực hiện: Tìm vỏ chuối tươi và cắt chúng thành từng miếng nhỏ. Đặt vỏ chuối nhỏ vào túi nhựa và buộc lại thật kỹ. Đập nhẹ cho đến khi vỏ trở nên mềm, nhuyễn. Chuyển những miếng vỏ chuối đã đập vào lọ thủy tinh. Đổ đầy bình bằng dầu hạnh nhân (bạn cũng có thể sử dụng dầu cọ nếu thích). Đậy nắp lại và đặt bình ở nơi có ánh sáng mặt trời. Lắc bình mỗi 2 giờ. Tìm thêm vỏ chuối tươi và lặp lại quá trình từ bước 1 đến bước 7. Sau đó cho thêm vỏ chuối vào bình. Lặp lại quá trình cho đến khi bạn cảm thấy rằng mùi chuối đủ thơm. Lọc vỏ hỗn hợp qua 1 chiếc rây để thu được dầu. Tác dụng của dầu chuối cho da, tóc và sức khỏe Tác dụng của dầu chuối Một số tác dụng của dầu làm từ vỏ chuối bao gồm: Dưỡng ẩm cho da khô Da của chúng ta tiếp xúc với môi trường nhiều hơn bất kỳ bộ phận nào khác trên cơ thể. Do đó cũng dễ dàng bị ảnh bưởng từ tác động bên ngoài, chẳng hạn như: Khô da, nứt da, kích ứng, thiếu mịn màng hoặc nhiễm trùng. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn thường xuyên thoa dầu chuối lên những vùng da bị ảnh hưởng có thể làm mịn và bảo vệ da chống lại tác hại của môi trường bao gồm tia UVA/UVB. Nếu bạn thường nghe về việc dùng vitamin C trước lúc bôi kem chống nắng để tăng cường hiệu quả thì dầu từ vỏ chuối cũng mang đến tác dụng tương tự nhờ vào các hoạt chất chống oxy hóa. Tác dụng của dầu chuối cho da, tóc và sức khỏe Chống lão hóa cho da Nếu bạn quan tâm đến vấn đề chống lão hóa sớm hoặc chợt nhận thấy một vài dấu hiệu lão hóa. Hãy thử dùng dầu chuối để dưỡng da xem sao nhé. Loại dầu chiết xuất từ tự nhiên này có khả năng kích thích sự hình thành collagen và tăng cường độ đàn hồi cho da. Từ đó giảm thiểu sự xuất hiện của các nếp nhăn, chân chim… Hơn nữa, dầu làm từ vỏ chuối làm tăng lưu lượng máu, giúp kích thích chữa lành sẹo hoặc thâm mụn, khiến da trở nên sáng hồng, trẻ trung. Tăng cường sức đề kháng Dầu chuối rất giàu vitamin C và các hợp chất chống oxy hóa khác, tăng cường sức khỏe cho hệ thống miễn dịch. Quan trọng nhất, dầu từ vỏ chuối còn bảo vệ da khỏi mầm bệnh và nhiễm trùng trong không khí, chống lại vi khuẩn và virus truyền nhiễm. Tác dụng của dầu chuối cho da, tóc và sức khỏe Ngăn ngừa gàu Dầu từ vỏ chuối là một phương thuốc tuyệt vời cho da đầu khô. Bởi nó có khả năng khóa độ ẩm, ngăn ngừa bong tróc hoặc kích ứng. Đối với những người đang “vật lộn” với gàu, bạn hãy xoa một chút dầu chuối vào da đầu để thúc đẩy sự phát triển khỏe mạnh của các tế bào mới và ngăn không cho da chết rơi xuống vai bạn! Ngừa rụng tóc Khi tóc bạn dễ bị gãy rụng, có thể thử dưỡng bằng dầu làm từ vỏ chuối để loại bỏ tóc chẻ ngọn và làm mềm tóc xơ rối. Đồng thời cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng quan trọng, từ đó hạn chế tình trạng tóc gãy ngang nhé. Kiểm soát dầu trên da, tóc Làn da dầu khiến bạn hay bị nổi mụn trứng cá và mụn nhọt. Tương tự như vậy, tóc dầu có thể làm cho bạn cảm thấy thiếu thoải mái ngay cả sau khi đã gội đầu thật kỹ. Tuy nhiên, dầu làm từ vỏ chuối sẽ giúp bạn chống lại cả hai tình huống khó chịu này bằng cách giảm thiểu mức dầu, trung hòa và lấy đi cặn bẩn sót lại ở lỗ chân lông. Tác dụng của dầu chuối cho da, tóc và sức khỏe Kết hợp với xoa bóp Bản chất nhẹ nhàng, chống viêm của dầu chuối đã làm cho nó trở thành một loại dầu massage khá được yêu thích. Mặc dù mùi hương ban đầu có thể hơi nồng nhưng chúng không hề gây khó chịu và tác dụng làm dịu sẽ nhanh chóng làm cho cơ bắp đang đau nhức trở nên thoải mái hơn rất nhiều. Trị nứt gót chân Lợi ích giữ ẩm của dầu chuối cũng được ứng dụng để giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻ điều trị gót chân khô, nứt nẻ. Bạn hãy trộn 4 – 5 giọt dầu cùng 1 loại kem dưỡng ẩm không mùi khác và nhẹ nhàng xoa lên vùng gót chân vào mỗi tối nhé. Chúng tôi hy vọng rằng với những thông tin thú vị ở trên, bạn đã biết cách tự làm cho mình một chai dầu chuối để làm đẹp.


----------

